# ananbolic forum



## heckler7 (Aug 19, 2016)

not liking that setup, you got to scroll past all the sponsors and then the 50 stickies no one reads to get to the posts no one is replying to. maybe move the stickes to another forum that people dont go to like diet or training. IMO people ask the same questions because they dont research


----------



## charley (Aug 19, 2016)

.. days go by when nobody posts , prince told me he'd be here on a daily basis, but like I said in another post 'prince is a boring dude', he only cares about his money...   & forget 'heavy'... he's a snore....


----------



## charley (Aug 19, 2016)

... the famous 'John Connor' advice forum,  is 'heavy' giving advise , well he [heavy] hasn't answered a post since December 2014...  guys ask questions & get no response...  his lack of involvement seems to have rubbed off on our newest mod ....     ...


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 19, 2016)

I check in once in a while, place is boring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 19, 2016)

hoyle21 said:


> I check in once in a while, place is boring
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



.... be a difference maker, add some spice bro....  we already have the so-called 'mods' crying about how tough their lives are.....


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 19, 2016)

charley said:


> .... be a difference maker, add some spice bro....  we already have the so-called 'mods' crying about how tough their lives are.....




Captn isn't a whiney cunt isn't he?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 19, 2016)

I think if they cleared out all the bullshit from the anabolic forum people would post there


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 19, 2016)

The anabolic forum sounds like a bunch of degenerates.   I can't believe most of those people know how turn a computer on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 19, 2016)

hoyle21 said:


> Captn isn't a whiney cunt isn't he?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



...  the Captn' is cool, he always plays along with us....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 20, 2016)

there was a lot of good knowledge getting lost on that forum, wish they would change that format


----------



## the_predator (Aug 22, 2016)

Everything is lost


----------



## charley (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2016)

charley said:


> ... the famous 'John Connor' advice forum,  is 'heavy' giving advise , well he [heavy] hasn't answered a post since December 2014...  guys ask questions & get no response...  his lack of involvement seems to have rubbed off on our newest mod ....     ...



seriously?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2016)

charley said:


> .. days go by when nobody posts , prince told me he'd be here on a daily basis, but like I said in another post 'prince is a boring dude', he only cares about his money...   & forget 'heavy'... he's a snore....


----------



## charley (Aug 22, 2016)

Prince said:


> seriously?




.... check it out..... seriously ..


----------



## charley (Aug 23, 2016)

Prince said:


> seriously?




.... his last post in his expert advice forum was .. December 10, 2014.....     post #1276 ...    others asked questions, but all have given up waiting for nothing...


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 23, 2016)

I think its strange how a lot of people just departed, I dont know if thats the plan here, but as far as the anabolic forum goes, I think it could be better. theres a lot of good stickies but I think a good set up is the anabolic minds forum. you have a couple of sub forums attached to the top of the anabolic forum. maybe we can put the stickies and the sposnsors in a sub so you get lost scrolling thru the mess to get to the new posts. If I was a new member and I didnt get an answer within hours I would move on to another site. just saying


----------



## charley (Aug 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I think its strange how a lot of people just departed, I dont know if thats the plan here, but as far as the anabolic forum goes, I think it could be better. theres a lot of good stickies but I think a good set up is the anabolic minds forum. you have a couple of sub forums attached to the top of the anabolic forum. maybe we can put the stickies and the sposnsors in a sub so you get lost scrolling thru the mess to get to the new posts. If I was a new member and I didnt get an answer within hours I would move on to another site. just saying




.... you have a good idea there Heck, problem is the 'brain trust' isn't going to read your post.....  did you see how prince responds to my posts, when in reality I'm just trying to get this joint rolling....   or roll a joint...  you know what I'm saying..


... not wanting to hurt prince's feelings, but he only posts chicks that need to be opened up....  when's the last funny post from him or HI.... ?????


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 23, 2016)

charley said:


> .... you have a good idea there Heck, problem is the 'brain trust' isn't going to read your post.....  did you see how prince responds to my posts, when in reality I'm just trying to get this joint rolling....   or roll a joint...  you know what I'm saying..
> 
> 
> ... not wanting to hurt prince's feelings, but he only posts chicks that need to be opened up....  when's the last funny post from him or HI.... ?????


I dont think you hurt anyones feelings, and I dont feel like the loss of daily posters in AG is has anything to do with the format of the anabolic forum. just saying


----------



## charley (Aug 23, 2016)

.. I agree, anabolic forum is on it's own, it's still a ghost forum...  check-out TRT, nobody will posts for months.... I posted there a couple months a go, no response.....


----------



## Watson (Aug 24, 2016)

everyone went to GFRs house.....


----------



## Watson (Aug 24, 2016)

my understanding of what happened.....

GFR went nuttjob......update lost like feature.....a series of scammers.....azza posted filthy shit stained asshole video taken by his 15yr old daughter.....everyone went to ASF.....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 24, 2016)

Watson said:


> my understanding of what happened.....
> 
> GFR went nuttjob......update lost like feature.....a series of scammers.....azza posted filthy shit stained asshole video taken by his 15yr old daughter.....everyone went to ASF.....


thats the story of AG. I'm specifically talking about the anabolic format. I think it could be better


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2016)

charley said:


> ...  the Captn' is cool, he always plays along with us....


----------



## XYZ (Aug 30, 2016)

^^HE Knows.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 30, 2016)

Prince said:


> seriously?



How come you didnt let me drive the car while I was in vegas last week...wth


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 30, 2016)

so everyone go make a few posts then youll see what I'm talking about, you gotta scroll thru all the sponsors then stickies every time, you make a post, it will start you back at the top of this mess. just saying


----------



## charley (Aug 30, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> so everyone go make a few posts then youll see what I'm talking about, you gotta scroll thru all the sponsors then stickies every time, you make a post, it will start you back at the top of this mess. just saying





.....  I now know what you were saying about the 'anabolic forum'...   you get drug through all the 'sponsors'. and 'stickies' ....   sell,  sell, sell, sell  !!!!!

.....it could be much better for sure     ....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 31, 2016)

charley said:


> .....  I now know what you were saying about the 'anabolic forum'...   you get drug through all the 'sponsors'. and 'stickies' ....   sell,  sell, sell, sell  !!!!!
> 
> .....it could be much better for sure     ....


but everytime you post you get bumped back to the top of all the shit and have to scroll thru it all again


----------



## malk (Aug 31, 2016)

ive just made three posts,fvcking place is picking up.


----------



## charley (Aug 31, 2016)

malk said:


> ive just made three posts,fvcking place is picking up.






  ..... good to see you malk...


----------



## malk (Sep 1, 2016)

charley said:


> ..... good to see you malk...



yo brother....forums are quiet across the web.....everyones on insta posting tit pics....


----------



## charley (Sep 1, 2016)

malk said:


> yo brother....forums are quiet across the web.....everyones on insta posting tit pics....



... I hear that....    I remember you posting some sweet 'chick pics'......     ...


----------



## malk (Sep 1, 2016)

charley said:


> ... I hear that....    I remember you posting some sweet 'chick pics'......     ...



this forum has so many sweet chicks posted on it, in various positions......how could one leave this forum?
its a pussy gold mine


----------



## charley (Sep 1, 2016)

^^^^^^ what malk said ^^^^^^


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 1, 2016)

Charley needs to start a new thread of some sort with naked chicks.....


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

@heckler7 got busted for being a child molester 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------

